# Has anyone had any trouble with ISC Chicago IL (USPS)?



## TheGodlenGopher (Aug 1, 2014)

So I bought a beautiful Seiko Presage SARX029 Seiya Japan on 2/20/15, and it reached U.S.'s soil on the 21st. And it has been stuck there at ISC Chicago from 2/21 to today, 3/11. This is really abnormal since it usually takes like 2 business days for the watch to clear customs and reach my place, so I called USPS and the guy answered the phone told me the watch was still in customs and that he had no idea then it would be released from there. A quick Google search for "ISC Chicago" reveals that this facility is pretty infamous for its irresponsibility as many people had had experienced the same problem I'm experiencing. Packages would just sit there for a few weeks, or months, or just disappear.

So I would like to ask fellow WUS that has anyone had any trouble with this facility (ISC Chicago), and what should I do next to get my package? I'm not gonna give up my $1,000 watch for nothing like this.

Guess I will stop using USPS services from now on. They suck.

Pic for proof:


----------



## watch_hor (Nov 11, 2011)

The incompetence of USPS knows no bounds and I know this from many many international transactions both ways. I found in the end that >99% of the time you will eventually get your package. Any attempts to track, trace or otherwise find status will be futile since they themselves have no clue. My advice is to be patient, dig in and wait it out. It will arrive on a day you forgot about it. 

As for not using them anymore, most international sellers use EMS and unfortunately it's USPS who delivers those...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGodlenGopher (Aug 1, 2014)

watch_hor said:


> The incompetence of USPS knows no bounds and I know this from many many international transactions both ways. I found in the end that >99% of the time you will eventually get your package. Any attempts to track, trace or otherwise find status will be futile since they themselves have no clue. My advice is to be patient, dig in and wait it out. It will arrive on a day you forgot about it.
> 
> As for not using them anymore, most international sellers use EMS and unfortunately it's USPS who delivers those...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really hope that I can get it in the end. Hope they don't mess with my precious watch.

But really, what the heck are they doing there at ISC Chicago? That place is just messed up.


----------



## watch_hor (Nov 11, 2011)

I had one outbound hung up for a month at ISC Chicago :facepalm:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)

USPS Chicago is the worst USPS service in the country. I just bought a couple Russian watches on ebay. When I saw they were coming through ISC Chicago, I thought I was doomed for sure, but the first one just got to me today. We'll see what happens with the second. 

My experience has been that anyone in "customer service" at USPS is useless and you just have to wait it out. Best of luck, and yes, whenever possible, avoid USPS through Chicago like the plague.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

I've got to be honest, I use the postal service all the time. The only issues lately were a couple delays in Chicago, a long time ago I had a parcel sit for 5 weeks in California. Otherwise, I find the postal service to be as reliable as courier services.


----------



## aardvarkbark (Oct 27, 2010)

Once processed through ISC Chicago it goes under the control of US Customs. USPS has no control over Customs. Nor do you or I. It's so easy to dump on others from the comfort of a keyboard for some, I suppose. Weather disrupts things there this time of year, too. Frankly, I'm pretty impressed at the volume of packages they do process successfully. Their on-line tracking has improved measurably over the past couple of years. Carriers scan tracking bar codes when at point of delivery so there's a record of proof of delivery that includes gps coordinates. The condition of boxes that arrive to me via USPS are consistantly better than those that come UPS.

Something to be aware of is that USPS contracts with commercial airlines to move parcels. So a couple of times, I've seen something that was finally spit out of Chicago go to Milwaukee even though I'm in Dallas and that's the wrong direction. USPS told me that was just the quickest way to get it to me.

FWIW, I have a couple of things that have been sitting there for the past week too. But I'm confident they'll arrive in good condition.


----------



## TheGodlenGopher (Aug 1, 2014)

aardvarkbark said:


> Once processed through ISC Chicago it goes under the control of US Customs. USPS has no control over Customs. Nor do you or I. It's so easy to dump on others from the comfort of a keyboard for some, I suppose. Weather disrupts things there this time of year, too. Frankly, I'm pretty impressed at the volume of packages they do process successfully. Their on-line tracking has improved measurably over the past couple of years. Carriers scan tracking bar codes when at point of delivery so there's a record of proof of delivery that includes gps coordinates. The condition of boxes that arrive to me via USPS are consistantly better than those that come UPS.
> 
> Something to be aware of is that USPS contracts with commercial airlines to move parcels. So a couple of times, I've seen something that was finally spit out of Chicago go to Milwaukee even though I'm in Dallas and that's the wrong direction. USPS told me that was just the quickest way to get it to me.
> 
> FWIW, I have a couple of things that have been sitting there for the past week too. But I'm confident they'll arrive in good condition.


What you say is true; however I did try to be patient, thinking "oh well maybe they have too much to process, or the weather is not good or maybe some one got sick and they don't have enough human force to cover..." until I did that Google search that shows how notoriously show and irresponsible Chicago is, and I fear maybe I won't get my watch after all.

So far the only option to resolve this is to wait for the package to eventually ships, and God knows when.

Anyways, thanks for sharing your experiences with me. Much appreciate.


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)

Here's some light reading to keep you busy while you wait for your package: Wicker Park USPS Carrier Annex - Post Offices - Yelp

That's where I have to go every time USPS Chicago doesn't deliver a package.

I'm sure USPS is just great in the rest of the country, but it's funny that even those that defend them don't seem to have much good to say about the service in Chicago.


----------



## chefmhf (Jan 22, 2015)

I had a similar problem just this month. Watch arrived in Chicago from GB (Royal Mail) on Feb. 25. It didn't clear Customs for over 10 days. I thought that was absurd. Your experience is significantly worse. For what it's worth, I think the problem is with Customs instead of USPS. Once it cleared, it was to me in Dallas in two days. I'm not sure this is coincidental or not, but the day after I called USPS Customer Service, it cleared Customs. Maybe this is a squeaky wheel situation.


----------



## stevent (Aug 11, 2014)

Typical USPS, I've had packages stuck for months in Chicago, NY and California. Not really a problem at any specific center. Nothing you can really do but wait. Calling just gives you more headaches 

And even local USPS priority mail packages I shipped a week ago have not updated neither.


----------



## watch_hor (Nov 11, 2011)

falcon4311 said:


> I find the postal service to be as reliable as courier services.


We may have a celebrity in our midsts










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

When is the last time you saw any employee hustling at ANY U.S. post office?


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

chefmhf said:


> I had a similar problem just this month. Watch arrived in Chicago from GB (Royal Mail) on Feb. 25. It didn't clear Customs for over 10 days. I thought that was absurd. Your experience is significantly worse. For what it's worth, I think the problem is with Customs instead of USPS. Once it cleared, it was to me in Dallas in two days. I'm not sure this is coincidental or not, but the day after I called USPS Customer Service, it cleared Customs. Maybe this is a squeaky wheel situation.


10days dude stop complaining lol, here in South Africa it takes customs 8 - 12 weeks on a good day to clear packages.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

There's a hundred countries with thousands of people (yes thousands) who would like to do harm to Americans and you want your 
little package to just sail right thru.....Anthrax, Plague,explosives, whatever......You're lucky if it doesn't take 6 months.....
Stop *****ing and blame allot of it on an evil world out there. Remember, They are out there and they want to hurt you.
That's not paranoia,that's positive thinking.


----------



## dbakiva (May 7, 2011)

I have not encountered problems or untoward delays with ISC Chicago, inbound or outbound. 

(Most recently, I sent a package to Alberta last Thursday; got there Tuesday.)


----------



## bunt (Jan 18, 2012)

I've only once had a problem with a USPS package (sender put down wrong zip code), and they figured it out and still got the package to me. I've used USPS for well over 30 transactions over the past 2 or 3 years and I have to say that their services are pretty darn good. I'm based in the Chicago burbs now but I lived in the city up til a year ago. No problems. I agree that your problem is with customs.


----------



## tabbywmollya (Mar 4, 2015)

The PO is using the last snow storm as an excuse for the slow delivery. Had a priority parcel in Memphis for 7 days.


----------



## Streetboss (Mar 5, 2011)

I have not had anything stuck in the Chicago center but I have had watches tied up in San Francisco but like L.B.F. stated above, we are living in dangerous times and I would hope some due diligence by Customs would avert things entering this country that we don't want or need.

I also have learned with my local Post Office to avoid going into that branch.The Manager is an ahole and can't seem to understand that you should schedule your counter employees around the peak load hours. I have had multiple conversations with him and finally gave up. My neighboring Post Office is just the opposite, you get treated like a good customer and you don't experience long waits for service.I also should point out to be sure to do the customer service survey on your receipt when you ship or mail. If you have a bad experience let them know. I actually saw a problem child moved from the counter at the local P.O. due to bad survey results on her.

I also have a great relationship with my Mailman. We call each other by our our first names and always talk when we run into each other out in public. That little bit of effort on my part has allowed me to always receive my packages and mail safely with no worries.Get to know your mail delivery person. Jmho
Kevin


----------



## pedro0223 (Aug 11, 2012)

no name no slogan said:


> Here's some light reading to keep you busy while you wait for your package: Wicker Park USPS Carrier Annex - Post Offices - Yelp
> 
> That's where I have to go every time USPS Chicago doesn't deliver a package.
> 
> I'm sure USPS is just great in the rest of the country, but it's funny that even those that defend them don't seem to have much good to say about the service in Chicago.


OMG that place is the worst. That's where I have to go as well. I usually require people to send me stuff FedEx or UPS so I can at least redirect the stuff to a UPS Store or FedEx Kinkos.


----------



## jbreuckm (Jan 28, 2015)

My overseas watch orders always go through Chicago. Most of the time they clear customs in a day or two. I did have one watch sit in customs for 9 days once. Of course, it was also the most expensive watch I've bought from overseas, which made the wait that much worse.

This is a customs hold-up. I've always had packages at my door within 36 hours after they clear customs, so I don't fault the USPS for this. Customs is like a black hole at the center of their priority mail product, and I can imagine that it must be very frustrating for the USPS to have to design products around a black hole that is wholly under the jurisdiction of another Federal agency.

That's not to say that this isn't frustrating...I know first hand that it is. But, your watch will get to you eventually and if it doesn't, you will almost certainly have insurance through the original shipper, or through PayPal or your credit card.


----------



## evanPGH (Jun 29, 2012)

I had a very similar issue a couple months ago, but through NY.

Package shipped from Japan, made it to NY in two days but then it sat there for a week and a half. However, as other posters have said, from there it was at my door within the next two days.


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

I have two kdjducuhvhj packages from the RM stick in Chicago since 3-8


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Finally arrived today


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

For me it's kind of the opposite. When I buy something from the US and it gets shipped via USPS it will spend up to 10 days getting sent all over the country. I don't know why maybe they are keeping people gainfully employed. ;-P Then it gets put on a plane once that happens I receive it via local post in 2-3 days this can vary of course but not by a lot.


----------



## TheGodlenGopher (Aug 1, 2014)

Hhmm, I just bought some cheap goods from Japan and they went through ISC Chicago swiftly without delay, yet my watch is still stuck there *sigh*


----------



## vespasian70 (Mar 24, 2015)

I've had a package stuck in ISC Chicago for 8 days now. Normally they move through in 2-4 days. It seems there is some sort of bottleneck in Chicago at the moment. So very frustrating!


----------



## Deerslayer (Mar 27, 2015)

I have a watch stuck there as we speak. I began doing research about this and found this site/thread due to my search. I purchased a Omega Seamaster from London and it has been stuck without moving from Chicago ISC now 8 days and running. It is a birthday present for my son so I am beginning to get a little upset with this. USPS is NO HELP AT ALL. Confusing and contradictory explanations. The watch was sent Registered Mail, so I am HOPING it will clear and show up before his birthday. I have never had any problems with carriers except USPS. I have had two packages completely lost by them one being delivered to the wrong address and never returned. I have read a couple of instances where people have never received their watch through Chicago ISC which does not make me feel sure this one will make it.

Keep your results updated *vespasian70* as that may give me an idea when my package may process thru


----------



## vespasian70 (Mar 24, 2015)

Deerslayer said:


> Keep your results updated *vespasian70* as that may give me an idea when my package may process thru


Mine arrived yesterday. Here is the tracking info.







Good luck!


----------



## Deerslayer (Mar 27, 2015)

Congrats. Well, it looks at least like my package from London is at least moving once again. It had been "processed ISC Chicago" after 8 days now it has arrived at the USPS facility in CHI. Makes me feel better now and I hope to see it here in ATX next week.


----------



## vespasian70 (Mar 24, 2015)

8 days seems to be the norm with ISC Chicago. A year or so ago I hated to see my packages going through NY .... I think on average Chicago is worse now.


----------



## Deerslayer (Mar 27, 2015)

I obviously spoke to soon in regards to this. Now it seems like my package is stuck in Chicago USPS facility. It has "arrived" but has not moved since. Now 12days and counting arriving in Chicago. USPS will not do anything for me as I am the recipient. Any inquiry has to go through the shipper in the UK. GREAT!


----------



## vespasian70 (Mar 24, 2015)

I find that most mail from the UK goes through Chicago, and it sucks. Any update on yours Deerslayer? I have one about to hit Chicago and hope it isn't there 12 days!


----------



## alx007 (Jan 28, 2013)

Yes. Just wait up. In my case, package arrived 17 days after estimate, after hanging there for over 2 weeks.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

count me in the 'held up in chicago' crew. 10 days or so now......


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

package arrived at grand rapids. MI. I live in Chicago. o| :think:


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Waiting for my Speedmaster Reduced from The Netherlands. Went through customs in Chicago and 4/9/2015 then received an alert that is was "processed" in Chicago on 4/12/2015. Hopefully that means that it is on the way in the next few days. I asked the seller if UPS or Fed Ex was an option. I usually use UPS for shipping because I know I can trust the delivery time and tracking.


----------



## Vig2000 (Jul 5, 2012)

And so begins my journey with the Chicago ISC:



Really hope that it arrives. I found a phone number that seems to connect directly to the Chicago ISC so you can inquire about your shipment. It is 773-894-9030. It goes to voicemail every time I call it, but I hope someone actually listens to these messages and investigates!

EDIT: Well, it was delivered today exactly one week after it entered into the abyss that is known as the Chicago ISC. I wound up calling the ISC's main number at 773-894-9200 where an actual human being answered the phone. I'm not sure if that had anything to do with it showing up so soon, considering the fact that I've heard others have had to wait for weeks for their shipment to be processed through the Chicago ISC.


----------



## squash master (Jul 3, 2012)

Well - I ordered a watch from Christopher Ward and it's been sitting in the Chicago ISC for almost a week now. No change in tracking status. I was at my local post office this morning (mailing a watch to a buyer) and inquired about the ISC. They basically shrugged their shoulders and wished me good luck....


----------



## chefmhf (Jan 22, 2015)

Truth be told, I try not to buy watches from GB as it has been my experience that they find their way to the Chicago ISC. Since I posted in March, I've had two more items held up in Chicago. We should be able to do better, because, 'Murica!


----------



## Vig2000 (Jul 5, 2012)

squash master said:


> Well - I ordered a watch from Christopher Ward and it's been sitting in the Chicago ISC for almost a week now. No change in tracking status. I was at my local post office this morning (mailing a watch to a buyer) and inquired about the ISC. They basically shrugged their shoulders and wished me good luck....


Last year, when I was going through the royal treatment that is the Chicago ISC, I discovered that the chances your shipment is either lost or stolen are very slim. As is clear by now, the Chicago ISC is notoriously known for being crazy slow. Give it time, it'll reach you.

I have no idea why they're so slow, but the USPS isn't doing their customers any favors by making them incessantly worry about their incoming international shipments.


----------



## blue2fire (Dec 22, 2012)

I have a Sinn Euroflieger stuck in Chicago for nearly 2 weeks. Figures that it happened to a watch that I was really excited to get. 

I don't think I've ever had a delivery this delayed, I've now resorted to checking it every day with my OCD. Hope it gets here okay.


----------



## donmendigo (Jul 29, 2014)

Chicago's USPS is the worst:

www.chicagobusiness.com/article/200...t-postmaster-says-chicago-mail-delivery-worst

"U.S. Postmaster General John E. Potter has
outlined a plan to add mail carriers and technicians to Chicago's
postal service, calling the city's mail delivery "the worst"
nationwide, according to a published report."

I've had two personal watch issues with them (well over a dozen for other items)

1) A Christopher Ward that I ordered that USPS wouldn't initially deliver to me because I sent it to my work address and obviously my ID didn't match that address.
2) A Hamilton they claimed that they had delivered but never arrived. I went to the post office annex and they said they didn't have it there. Refused to look for it there. I insisted and she "looked" for it to no avail. Another employee overheard and looked for it and found it within a minute.


----------



## walt hamm (Nov 25, 2011)

I use USPS all the time and 99.9% of the time the packages are on time and in good condition. I have shipped watches and guitars with no problems. I am an ex-Chi-town resident and have to concur that the Chicago USPS provides service below the norm and any other USPS with whom I have used. Many years ago there was an expose on Chicagoland postal workers and it did not paint a pretty picture.


----------



## blue2fire (Dec 22, 2012)

I got it! It was delayed by about 20 days (I think it was waiting for an officer to asses duties on it) but it showed up safe and sound. 

In that time, I received two other EMS packages in less than 4 days each, all through Chicago. One of those even had duties assessed on it but cleared in hours. Luck of the draw, I guess. 

For future WIS "victims" that stumble on this thread through a ragey google session, I certainly agree with previous posters in this thread re. the safety of the package. I wouldn't worry too much about losing it even if it feels like it's taking an absolute eternity, it eventually gets to you.


----------



## Minnesota (Jul 18, 2011)

I've had a pair of motorcycle boots stuck there for over 60 hours now. I was wondering why. Now I know. This was a DHL shipment from Germany. The first pair of boots I bought from this company were shipped UPS and they got here in 4 or 5 days. Now I'm thinking maybe I should have paid the extra 30 bucks...


----------



## mellonb1 (Aug 9, 2011)

Stumbled upon this thread after doing some searching to find out if others had experienced delays in Chicago ISC (USPS). My Pelagos has been stuck in Chicago since last Sunday. Originated out of the UK via Royal Post on February 4th. I've never experienced anything like this in all the years that I've been buying/selling watches. Hoping that I'll see some movement soon.


----------



## KKsMOM (Mar 13, 2016)

Mellon - any update on your pkg? Mine has been stuck since 2/6 so just wondering...


----------



## TCRooster (Apr 14, 2015)

Weird. My package from Seiya cleared in two days. And over a weekend! Very random.


----------



## TheNorthRemembers (Mar 19, 2016)

I'm also waiting for my Scurfa from GB (Royal Mail), which has been stuck at ICS Chicago for a week now. This is simply unacceptable when the seller goes out of his way to send the watch on a weekend and the package reaches U.S. within a day and then sits in customs for who knows how long. 

Anyway, those who eventually received their mail stuck in Chicago, were there any status updates after ICS Chicago? Or did the package just showed up at your door / mailbox?


----------



## Vig2000 (Jul 5, 2012)

TheNorthRemembers said:


> I'm also waiting for my Scurfa from GB (Royal Mail), which has been stuck at ICS Chicago for a week now. This is simply unacceptable when the seller goes out of his way to send the watch on a weekend and the package reaches U.S. within a day and then sits in customs for who knows how long.
> 
> Anyway, those who eventually received their mail stuck in Chicago, were there any status updates after ICS Chicago? Or did the package just showed up at your door / mailbox?


With me, after my shipment left ISC Chicago, the tracking information was updated to reflect that it was at my local postal facility for sorting. If I remember correctly, it was delivered to me within 48 hours or so after it left Chicago.


----------



## TheNorthRemembers (Mar 19, 2016)

Vig2000 said:


> With me, after my shipment left ISC Chicago, the tracking information was updated to reflect that it was at my local postal facility for sorting. If I remember correctly, it was delivered to me within 48 hours or so after it left Chicago.


Thanks. Hoping to see status updates on mine soon.


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

After my Ninja Tuna sat over a week in US Customs, Chicago - I contacted the seller and had them instigate a search from their end. Japan Post formerly requested an update from the USPS and, magically, my parcel shook loose from Customs that very same day. The next day, I had the watch on my wrist. Not sure if it was a coincidence, but that may help speed things along?


----------



## Diegos (May 30, 2013)

mellonb1 said:


> Stumbled upon this thread after doing some searching to find out if others had experienced delays in Chicago ISC (USPS). My Pelagos has been stuck in Chicago since last Sunday. Originated out of the UK via Royal Post on February 4th. I've never experienced anything like this in all the years that I've been buying/selling watches. Hoping that I'll see some movement soon.


How long were they there for? I have the same issue with a helmet, its been sitting there for 5 days now.


----------



## riddlers (Sep 24, 2013)

I just noticed a watch I sent from Cincinnati to Canada is in ISC Chicago headed toward Canada. Ironic since I wanted to ship it from Cincinnati and have it go through Detroit. I am in Chicago this weekend but didn't want to ship from here because of the reputation. We shall see.


----------



## Mike Smith (Mar 24, 2016)

Here is their direct phone # 773-894-9010

I called - and let it ring while I was reading something else about how bad it is. It rang about 40 times, I'm not making this up, and then someone picked up. She of course was no help. Basically said it's in a pile waiting to be looked at, but first in first out, so it was at the back of the line.


----------



## T_SIMMONDS (Jun 6, 2015)

Had 2 watch straps sit there for almost a month.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I just had a Seiko turtle from Singapore sit in Chicago for 27 days. No clue why.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

TCRooster said:


> Weird. My package from Seiya cleared in two days. And over a weekend! Very random.


Doesn't Seiya use EMS? I've noticed EMS packages move across the border with little delay.


----------



## sebamattsson (Dec 6, 2016)

Hi,

just wanted to share a good experience as well.
Bought a used Omega Seamaster from Japan.
Shipped with EMS on Wednesday. Arrived to ISC Chicago IL customs on Saturday according to the tracking.
Reached my home address in Austin, TX on Tuesday.

Cheers,
Seb


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

Realize I'm digging up a two year old thread, but just wanted to let everyone know unsurprisingly this is still an issue. Avoid USPS like the plague if you know something is coming through Chicago! It's only been a few days to be fair, but reading experiences like this don't make it any easier. The worst part is the unknown/lack of updates when you have a $2K+ watch just floating out there; I know it'll arrive eventually, but I'd rather be told "it'll take a month" straight up than told nothing at all. Give us something to work with please USPS/Customs!

Ordered through Seiya (EMS), should've gone DHL even if it meant higher chance of duty fees.


----------



## LCheapo (Jul 14, 2010)

* Update July 2018:* a watch I'm waiting for from Japan has been stuck in Chicago customs since July 10, so currently 18 days. After initiating an inquiry with USPS via their web site, I received a call back 2 days later. The postal agent stated that there is nothing they or anybody can do to speed up customs processing, and that she has seen items stuck for as long as 30 days.


----------



## dogandcatdentist (Jan 10, 2016)

LCheapo said:


> * Update July 2018:* a watch I'm waiting for from Japan has been stuck in Chicago customs since July 10, so currently 18 days. After initiating an inquiry with USPS via their web site, I received a call back 2 days later. The postal agent stated that there is nothing they or anybody can do to speed up customs processing, and that she has seen items stuck for as long as 30 days.


Yeah, I feel your pain, the Chicago office is the worst, I never experience delays when packages go through LA or NY, but for whatever reason, Chicago always results on delays...I'm only in week one of a wait for a package from the UK with three watches I got serviced. Absolutely no reason for a delay, if the package had give through LA like it usually does, 48 hours would have been typical for processing time.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## LCheapo (Jul 14, 2010)

*Final update*: my watch was stuck for 48 days in customs. After unsuccessfully trying to visit them (they share a building with the O'Hare international mail service), and then playing voice mail tag, they simply released the package. A form I had received (after 45 days) said I needed to file a 'formal entry', but in the end none of that was necessary, and I didn't have to pay anything.

The addresses given on the letter I received were a bit confusing: the address the letter claimed to come from (16000 W Irving Park) is just O'Hare, according to Google maps; there is no building where that address should be, just the fence to the airport (it's a bit like when Jake and Elwood give Wrigley Field as their home address), and the other customs address given in the letter, as a place to get further information, also near O'Hare, is not the place where they deal with mail. All they can do there is give you a printout of a customs brokers list that is also available online.

I'm pretty certain that the actual customs unit that had my package is instead sharing a USPS location at the southern end of O'Hare, in the 'JT Weeker' USPS ISC building. After not finding the office where Google said it should be, I kept driving until I came across a pretty large USPS building butting right against the airport. Even though there is no indication of US customs presence visible from the outside, I decided to stop and see what's inside. One can't really enter, but a security guard tried to contact a postal worker for me. A friendly person actually showed up after about 15 minutes, and then unsuccessfully tried to get a customs person to come and talk to me. (All the while I was trying to reach an actual person at the customs phone number from the letter.) From the conversation with the postal worker it seemed pretty clear that a) customs is in that building, b) they are the ones that hold incoming international mail packages, and c) that sometimes people might be simply handed their packages there. But in my case driving there was just a waste of time. It's also pretty clear from the whole setup that neither customs nor this postal unit are all that keen on visitors... (They are maybe also not that keen on you calling them on the phone.)

The important thing is, in the end I got my watch.


----------



## Robert Andrew R (Dec 18, 2020)

TheGodlenGopher said:


> I really hope that I can get it in the end. Hope they don't mess with my precious watch.
> 
> But really, what the heck are they doing there at ISC Chicago? That place is just messed up.


----------



## Robert Andrew R (Dec 18, 2020)

TheGodlenGopher said:


> So I bought a beautiful Seiko Presage SARX029 Seiya Japan on 2/20/15, and it reached U.S.'s soil on the 21st. And it has been stuck there at ISC Chicago from 2/21 to today, 3/11. This is really abnormal since it usually takes like 2 business days for the watch to clear customs and reach my place, so I called USPS and the guy answered the phone told me the watch was still in customs and that he had no idea then it would be released from there. A quick Google search for "ISC Chicago" reveals that this facility is pretty infamous for its irresponsibility as many people had had experienced the same problem I'm experiencing. Packages would just sit there for a few weeks, or months, or just disappear.
> 
> So I would like to ask fellow WUS that has anyone had any trouble with this facility (ISC Chicago), and what should I do next to get my package? I'm not gonna give up my $1,000 watch for nothing like this.
> 
> ...


Have you ever receive your watch after all


----------



## LCheapo (Jul 14, 2010)

Robert, if you are waiting for a watch, I would try to call them (customs) and leave a phone message (and not an upset or unclear one; state you are not importing the watch for resale or commercial purposes). If I remember correctly, that is what worked for me, even though I never talked to or met any of the people involved in person.

Also, to put things into perspective, not getting a watch through customs is a much less life changing experience than not getting yourself through immigrations. Imagine people going through the same experience, but for themselves or their family, not just a watch. Same kind of bureaucracy, but much higher stakes.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Robert Andrew R said:


> Have you ever receive your watch after all


I hope you're not expecting a reply...that member hasn't logged into his account since January 27th 2019.


----------



## Gman2001 (Apr 16, 2021)

TheGodlenGopher said:


> So I bought a beautiful Seiko Presage SARX029 Seiya Japan on 2/20/15, and it reached U.S.'s soil on the 21st. And it has been stuck there at ISC Chicago from 2/21 to today, 3/11. This is really abnormal since it usually takes like 2 business days for the watch to clear customs and reach my place, so I called USPS and the guy answered the phone told me the watch was still in customs and that he had no idea then it would be released from there. A quick Google search for "ISC Chicago" reveals that this facility is pretty infamous for its irresponsibility as many people had had experienced the same problem I'm experiencing. Packages would just sit there for a few weeks, or months, or just disappear.
> 
> So I would like to ask fellow WUS that has anyone had any trouble with this facility (ISC Chicago), and what should I do next to get my package? I'm not gonna give up my $1,000 watch for nothing like this.
> 
> ...


I know this is an old post but it's not the USPS that's the problem. Once mail reaches us soil it goes to isc who then turns it over to customs. They have no control or information once customs has it. Once customs clears package it goes back to isc and USPS forwards it to next facility. Then they will start updating where in there system it is.

Every time my packages go through customs at chicago it can take weeks to be released. Only custom facilitys ie New York are much quicker normal turnaround is 1-3 days but don't blame USPS once package is in customs hands they have no control and can't get or give you any information till it's back into their possession.

Don't get me wrong I'm not a fan of the USPS and have had my fair share of issues with them but the problem with international mail is with customs. They can hold packages for weeks or even month so no apparent reason. Customs in Chicago is just slow and now with corona it's even worse. They are understaffed and overwhelmed right now. I hate seeing a package go through Chicago but they always arrive. You just have to be patient and realize these guys have so much mail to process sometimes it takes time. They are only human and can only do the best they can with what they have


----------

